# Was there a Power Rear View Option?



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

So I was installing a few things that required me to remove my headliner, and noticed a wire tucked up under and glued to the headliner where the little bump is in the front middle section. The plug wasnt attached to anything and it looks about the length needed to reach the rear view mirror. Was there an electronic rear view option for the car or did the holdens have them? just curious what this wiring plug is for.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

There were no modified rear views on the GTO. I am not sure about the Holden though. Trace the wire to where it comes from....if it is a plug and play for an electric mirror I'd go with one. Let us know what its connected to.


----------



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> There were no modified rear views on the GTO. I am not sure about the Holden though. Trace the wire to where it comes from....if it is a plug and play for an electric mirror I'd go with one. Let us know what its connected to.



Haha. Probelm is i already got my headliner back in and am feeling a bit too lazy to go back in there and track it down . If it is for a power mirror i think ill be trying to locate and purchase one.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

What color was the wire? How many wires was it? I found a wire in the schematic that is labled BK/BU black with blue stripe and it is labled Electro Chromatic Mirror(Not Used).


----------



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

gm4life said:


> What color was the wire? How many wires was it? I found a wire in the schematic that is labled BK/BU black with blue stripe and it is labled Electro Chromatic Mirror(Not Used).


not sure the color but i bet that was it. found this about the HSV GTO:

"Standard equipment includes a trip computer, a six-disc in-dash CD player, leather upholstery, front/side airbags, automatic air-conditioning, cruise-control, power everything, rear parking sensors, HSV floor mats, Data Dot security and an *electrochromatic rearview mirror*."

now to see if i can find one to buy somewhere


----------



## spencerw (Jan 13, 2009)

gm4life said:


> What color was the wire? How many wires was it? I found a wire in the schematic that is labled BK/BU black with blue stripe and it is labled Electro Chromatic Mirror(Not Used).





justin-branam said:


> not sure the color but i bet that was it. found this about the HSV GTO:
> 
> "Standard equipment includes a trip computer, a six-disc in-dash CD player, leather upholstery, front/side airbags, automatic air-conditioning, cruise-control, power everything, rear parking sensors, HSV floor mats, Data Dot security and an *electrochromatic rearview mirror*."
> 
> now to see if i can find one to buy somewhere


Good finds! Maybe JHP could help you out? JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Commodore Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.


----------



## barrellomonkees (May 11, 2009)

just interested to know if anyone found out anything else about this...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Could it be for a factory sunroof option that the Holdens had?


----------



## Donks (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi guys, I have a holden monaro 03 cv8 it is fitted with the electric mirror as standard. My mates monaro is also fitted with this and its an 04 from memory i believe it was included as standard in all monaro's they are pretty easy to get a hold of there were a few on ebay last time i checked.


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

Donks said:


> Hi guys, I have a holden monaro 03 cv8 it is fitted with the electric mirror as standard. My mates monaro is also fitted with this and its an 04 from memory i believe it was included as standard in all monaro's they are pretty easy to get a hold of there were a few on ebay last time i checked.


Thats awesome Im going to look into this also... Im going for a sunroof too later on.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Donks said:


> Hi guys, I have a holden monaro 03 cv8 it is fitted with the electric mirror as standard. My mates monaro is also fitted with this and its an 04 from memory i believe it was included as standard in all monaro's they are pretty easy to get a hold of there were a few on ebay last time i checked.


Thanks for your input.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Does it do anything other then tint? Would be cool if it did temp and direction (N, S,E,W)


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

I installed the Gentex 50-GENK30 Comp/Temp w/map lights rearview mirror in my GTO and love it. You can also get one's with garage door openers...

looks stock


----------



## Donks (Aug 2, 2009)

The holden one only tints it has a switch to turn it on to auto, ill take pic when i get my car back.


----------



## pong (Jul 26, 2009)

Ninjured said:


> I installed the Gentex 50-GENK30 Comp/Temp w/map lights rearview mirror in my GTO and love it. You can also get one's with garage door openers...
> 
> looks stock



I planning on getting the one with the homelink option, temp, and direction. Was it hard to install or were you able to wire it into the wire they are talking about in this thread? Yours looks good.

PONG


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

pong said:


> I planning on getting the one with the homelink option, temp, and direction. Was it hard to install or were you able to wire it into the wire they are talking about in this thread? Yours looks good.
> 
> PONG


:agree Install info? Wonder if Chris White can change the LCP color...

I just searched it. Thats a $240 rear fiew mirror. Its cool but can't see myself spendind that. I paid less then that for my GPS that does the same thing...


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

pong said:


> I planning on getting the one with the homelink option, temp, and direction. Was it hard to install or were you able to wire it into the wire they are talking about in this thread? Yours looks good.
> 
> PONG


It was a long time ago but I don't think I did tap into that wire. I believe I just tapped in to the fuse box and one of the door wires for the lights coming on when I open the door.


----------



## pong (Jul 26, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> :agree Install info? Wonder if Chris White can change the LCP color...
> 
> I just searched it. Thats a $240 rear fiew mirror. Its cool but can't see myself spendind that. I paid less then that for my GPS that does the same thing...


Yeah I agree its expensive but for me the Homelink alone is worth it. I had that option in my Dodge and I miss it.. now I gotta carry around a garage door opener everywhere I go and knowing me I'll lose it. Besides that mirror looks nice... guess Im superficial.


----------



## pong (Jul 26, 2009)

Ninjured said:


> It was a long time ago but I don't think I did tap into that wire. I believe I just tapped in to the fuse box and one of the door wires for the lights coming on when I open the door.


So doesnt seem like it was too big of a deal then, I will be getting one of those... do they give you a new bracket to hold the mirror, I'm guessin its heavier.... also do you have to put a sensor under the hood for the temp to work?

PONG


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

pong said:


> So doesnt seem like it was too big of a deal then, I will be getting one of those... do they give you a new bracket to hold the mirror, I'm guessin its heavier.... also do you have to put a sensor under the hood for the temp to work?
> 
> PONG


The company sells a bracket and wire hiding stuff for the mirror. It is on the website.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

the auto-dimming feature was worth it for me. And yes, you do have to put the outside temp sensor in place. It actually goes in front of the radiator. 

I didn't have to get anything special to mount it, but I did specify my vehicle (GM) when I ordered it. The old mirror popped off after undoing a clip and the actual mounting part stays stuck to the windshield and you just snap the new one on.


----------



## pong (Jul 26, 2009)

Ninjured said:


> the auto-dimming feature was worth it for me. And yes, you do have to put the outside temp sensor in place. It actually goes in front of the radiator.
> 
> I didn't have to get anything special to mount it, but I did specify my vehicle (GM) when I ordered it. The old mirror popped off after undoing a clip and the actual mounting part stays stuck to the windshield and you just snap the new one on.


Thanks for the info.. does not seem very hard.. I am picking one up this weekend.
BTW, how did you run the sensor to the radiator?


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

Does anyone have the part number for this? I'd really appreciate it. I'd love to get one and put it in. My Aurora had this and it was very handy. I liked the auto dimming, and the compass. It was cool to use. I could also get used to the map lights on it. Anyway, if you've done this mod, or know what part number for this mirror is, I'd really appreciate it. 

Thanks!


----------

